# EIT application in Georgia



## vvengineer (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello, I was looking into applying for EIT examination in Georgia. One of the requirement there is to have atleast 5 references, out of that at least 3 should be registered PE. I do not know 3 people that are PE (i know only 2). Does that mean I can never appear for this exam?


----------



## chemicalpe (Jan 9, 2012)

Are you sure this requirement is for FE and not for PE?


----------



## chemicalpe (Jan 9, 2012)

An applicant may qualify to take the Fundamentals of Engineering (FE/EIT) examination if the applicant:


is in the process of completing a four year curriculum in engineering at a college or university approved by the Board within six months of the&lt;a name="engineer"&gt; next scheduled administration of the Fundamentals of Engineering examination, and evidence of such is provided by the college or university directly to the Board [43-15-8(1)(A)]; or

has graduated from a college or university on completion of a four year curriculum in engineering approved by the Board, and a transcript evidencing such graduation is provided by the college or university directly to the Board [43-15-8(1)(A)]; or

has graduated from a college or university on completion of a four year curriculum in engineering technology or a related science approved by the Board, and a transcript evidencing such graduation is provided by the college or university directly to the Board [43-15-8(2)(A)]; or

has acquired not less than eight years of acceptable engineering experience [43-15-8(3)], [43-15-10], [180-3-.02]; and

has made application to the Board and submitted the requisite, non-refundable, fee of $20.00 to the Board (made payable to the Secretary of State); and

has made application to NCEES and submitted the requisite fee to NCEES.


An applicant having met the above requirements and having passed the FE/EIT examination shall be certified as an *Engineer-in-Training.*

*This is copy of requirements from *http://sos.georgia.gov/plb/pels/require-eit.htm. You got the wrong information. The information you listed is required to be elgible for PE.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2012)

Track down and old professor or someone similar, it doesn't have to be a pe you worked for.


----------

